# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  GWT و ASP.NET آیا ممکن است؟؟

## V0R73X

سلام.
من تازه با GWT آشنا شدم و در حال حاضر با ASP.NET برنامه مینویسم IDE منم هم Visual Studio هست.
میخواستم ببینم آیا راهی هست که از امکانات GWT تو ASP.NET استفاده کرد؟ تا اونجایی که من تحقیق کردم هیچ تولکیتی برای VS وجود نداره (که خوب البته طبیعیه، گوگل و مایکروسافت؟؟!؟!؟) ولی خوب کسی Third-Party چیزی سراغ نداره؟؟ در مورد خود GWT هم یه چیزی برای من عجیب هست: فرض کنید ما یه وبسایت داریم با هر جیزی! ساختیمش، مثلا php حالا میخوایم توش از GWT استفاده کنیم، چطور باید اینکارو کرد وقتی فریم ورک هاشون زمین تا آسمون با هم فرق داره؟

----------


## java.source.ir

در مورد سوال اولت بعید می دونم که Google چنین امکانی رو قرار بده. اما در مورد سوال دومت باید گفت که تنها شما در GWT می تونی کدهای مربوط به سمت سرور رو با زبان دیگری برنامه نویسی کنی اما در مورد سمت کلاینت باید حتما از Java استفاده کنی.

----------


## saeed_Z_F

شما می توانید از GWT در ASP.NET یا PHP استفاده کنید (GWT بعنوان front end و ASP.NET بعنوان back end)، در سایت رسمی GWT مثالی برای استفاده از GWT در برنامه PHP وجود دارد.
توضیحی که لازم است بدهم این است که امکانات ارتباط با سرور در GWT مانند RPC فقط مخصوص برنامه هایی است که سمت سرور آنها با جاوا نوشته شده است ولی با استفاده از JSON و درخواست های HTTP می توانید با برنامه ASP.NET که در سمت سرور قرار دارند ارتباط برقرار کنید.

----------

